# Expensive Embroidery software Dongle Protection



## ironscepter (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi
I've seen some of the high end embroidery softwares that cost over tens of thousands of dollars.

They often use tiny electronic USB dongles to keep their copy protection in check.

When I called one of the software company about their dongle policy, she said that once the dongle is gone, whether it be electrical surge by lightening, computer virus or physical damage by coffee spills, the software is considered a loss. 

She was basically saying that you are as good as hedging all your investments on that fragile dongles even if you are a registered legit owner. Her logic was that if you lose your jewery that you purchased just a moment ago, it is your responsibility, not the manufacturer or the vendor who sold it. She didn't mentioned how the jewery could be susceptible to lightning strikes.

These days, you could even reclaim your lost ipod in few days. However, their policy claims that the life expentancy of the intellectual property such as software is as worthy as the cheap plastic they seek to protect against loss of sales from illegal copies regardless how much the software cost. 
They could easily hire a hacker to boost up their sales. Not that they would do it for certain but this is one of the well known sales tactics of anti virus software industries.

As you know, these dongles are tiny and are worth few cents in manufacturing cost. They are probably no more sophisticated than cheap USB memory sticks out there. But unlike DVD that has long shelf life, the life of a dongle depends heavily on longevity of the electronic components and electric stability.

Do you think their company policy is just? 
If so, how do you protect your dongle? 

Thanks


----------



## EmmBroidery (Jan 13, 2013)

Unfortunately this is not completely uncommon for a policy. Not just in this type of software. I would bet if you were persistant enough and offered to return the broken dongle for replacement they would agree to it before losing you as a customer to a competing product. 

Alternately this should be a business asset and covered by your insurance should something happen.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

The dongle for my software was wearing out. The company sold me a new dongle for $180 which included shipping to me and return shipment for my old dongle.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> The dongle for my software was wearing out. The company sold me a new dongle for $180 which included shipping to me and return shipment for my old dongle.


If you don't mind me asking, what company was that?


----------



## 198646 (Feb 11, 2013)

It's not uncommon. You can insure against these types of losses, as mentioned, it's very wise to do so. It's been my experience that I stop using the software before the dongle quits working. But with most major investments having an insurance policy against loss does help you sleep better. Oddly as it is with my luck once I insure something it lasts forever and 10 years later I wonder why I spent all that premium money when I could have went on a cruise or three. The upside is once your insure against the loss even if you quit using the software it's still insured.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Louie2010 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what company was that?


TES for Barudan by Compucon.

I don't care for the software that much but getting the new dongle was easy.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I basically keep my dongle on my main computer because I was tired of losing it and taking it back and forth.
So, I just kept it plugged in all the time the back of my desktop. If you use your laptop, I have seen some keep them on their keys.

But, think about other software some have only 3 licenses so you only have 3 computers to put them on.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

Pulse is the same way. If you lose, break, or fry your dongle they will sell you a new one for $185.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

On new dongles that "phone home" you may be able to get a new one for a lower price if you lose it. The MFG can diable it so it will be useless to a thief. Sierra, Pulse, Compucon or Wilcom will replace a harware key that is broken as long as all the "guts" are there. If it's stolen along with your computer and can be used it may be a "total loss" causing you to purchase all new software and dongle. This is the reason to have business insurance.

I've had it happen both ways.... insurance paying for a 7K key that got stolen and years later, replacing one that got bent for under $200

Iron, Your contention that these are worth just a few cents is not correct. The software companies do not make these themselves. They have to purchase these. I can assure you that even though them may make a small handling fee, They also have to order these from the key MFG, Pay to have them programed and also have to verify (seperate from the MFG) that they actually work. So they DO cost more than you would say.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

I bet you it was Theresa from wilcom. she said the same exact thing to the class back in Atlanta.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

This is why you buy insurance.


----------

